# New EOS GPS & Bluetooth/Wifi Addon Introduced



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 18, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/eos-gps-addon-introduced/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/eos-gps-addon-introduced/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/eos-gps-addon-introduced/"></a></div>
<p><img class="size-full wp-image-7421 alignnone" title="GPS" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/GPS.jpg" alt="" width="496" height="200" /></p>
<p>Canon will introduce the GP-E1 GPS addon and Bluetooth/Wifi addon.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Frankie T Fotografia (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: New EOS GPS & Bluetooth/Wifi Addon Introduced*

Something that should've been inside the 1D X in the first place.


----------



## bvukich (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: New EOS GPS & Bluetooth/Wifi Addon Introduced*

Ok... Where exactly do you stick these puppies?


----------



## DJL329 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: New EOS GPS & Bluetooth/Wifi Addon Introduced*



Frankie T Fotografia said:


> Something that should've been inside the 1D X in the first place.



If it was inside, then they couldn't charge extra for them!  If people don't buy them, then perhaps they'll get the idea...


----------



## djw (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: New EOS GPS & Bluetooth/Wifi Addon Introduced*



Frankie T Fotografia said:


> Something that should've been inside the 1D X in the first place.



Exactly! I would assume they use the same plug so it looks like you can have wireless OR GPS but not both at the same time!


----------



## J-Man (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: New EOS GPS & Bluetooth/Wifi Addon Introduced*

I totally agree they should have been built in, this has fail written all over it.


----------



## bvukich (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: New EOS GPS & Bluetooth/Wifi Addon Introduced*



djw said:


> Frankie T Fotografia said:
> 
> 
> > Something that should've been inside the 1D X in the first place.
> ...



It also looks suspiciously like something that would go in the hotshoe, which would be quite unfortunate.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: New EOS GPS & Bluetooth/Wifi Addon Introduced*



bvukich said:


> djw said:
> 
> 
> > Frankie T Fotografia said:
> ...



Unless it will be compatible with older EOS cameras


----------



## Eric (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: New EOS GPS & Bluetooth/Wifi Addon Introduced*

Yaesu made a hand-held amateur radio, the VX-8D, that had a clunky add-on GPS unit. Users demanded GPS built into the radio itself. As a response, Yaesu created an additional version with GPS built in, the VX-8G. People who value the GPS functionality are buying the 8D with the add-on, because the 8G's built-in is slow to acquire satellites. I don't pretend to know the science behind it all, but perhaps that is why Canon went with an add-on.


----------



## Rukes (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: New EOS GPS & Bluetooth/Wifi Addon Introduced*



bvukich said:


> djw said:
> 
> 
> > Frankie T Fotografia said:
> ...



It's a screw-in. That's why the images are vertical. If it was hotshoe, they would want to use the new lock-on one, not the older type 

It goes in that expansion port that has the screw-off lid on the side of the 1D, no idea what the name of that port is.


----------



## bvukich (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: New EOS GPS & Bluetooth/Wifi Addon Introduced*

They're up on Canon USA:
http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/gps_receivers/gps_receiver_gp_e1
http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/consumer_cameras_wft/wireless_transmitter_wft_e6a


----------



## J. McCabe (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: New EOS GPS & Bluetooth/Wifi Addon Introduced*



bvukich said:


> They're up on Canon USA:
> http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/gps_receivers/gps_receiver_gp_e1
> http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/consumer_cameras_wft/wireless_transmitter_wft_e6a



Compatible with the 1D X only. And I hoped Canon would come up with something that I could use with the camera I have (or at least likely to have one day).


----------



## djw (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: New EOS GPS & Bluetooth/Wifi Addon Introduced*

Yep, the adaptors look like afterthoughts to me.

They should be on the inside.


----------



## pharp (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: New EOS GPS & Bluetooth/Wifi Addon Introduced*



> I hoped Canon would come up with something that I could use with the camera I have (or at least likely to have one day).



I'm sure they will for the updated 5D, 7D, 60D and they may yet announce similar for existing models - maybe a smaller/cheaper version that mounts on the bottom like the current WFTs. While not a perfect implementation, it's a good start and yes, the price for the GPS module is high, but not too high [others will offer as well]. I'll buy one. At least they're listening - very long overdue! 

I was really expecting something like this for the 60D, especially since no overpriced WFT was announced.


----------



## Caps18 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: New EOS GPS & Bluetooth/Wifi Addon Introduced*

I'm still waiting for them to create something easy for the 5D M2 to use to acquire GPS. The best solution I have seen costs about $850, and it adds 1 lb and wouldn't fit in my case (WFT-4 & bluetooth GPS).

I took iPhone pictures on my last trip to get the GPS locations, and will have to manually add them probably...


----------



## anthony11 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: New EOS GPS & Bluetooth/Wifi Addon Introduced*

One would think that nobody buys those overpriced, clunky WFT grips, but they're still making them.

In 2011 it blows my mind that a GigE interface is built-in, but WiFi isn't.


----------

